# Dumpy and Mummers gave me the bestest X-mas present EVER!!!!



## bunnyman666 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lookie here:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Dec 25, 2014)

Sorry-here's the pic:


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Dec 25, 2014)

yup, thats bunny heaven right there! Right up there with cardboard boxes!


----------



## Channahs (Dec 25, 2014)

Oh yummers! I wish my mums would have gone to stores and gets me new greens. She say it slim pickings til tomorrows when stores open back ups. I gets Christmas Craisins and mum makes me cookies and a new box! I was a little grumpy with all dem visitors. Dads daughter brings her goggie and hims not mean, but so excited bout me and keeps tries to sniff mines cotton bottom! I shows him dis no fly. I jumps at him and growls and fumps hard as I could. Mummy says get that dog aways now! I only likes goggies with nice manners. Merry Christmas Trixie!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Dec 25, 2014)

Mmmm nom nom thems are delicious!


----------

